# Interview for a job at an MNC in Abu Dhabi!!!! Urgent!!!!



## govinahally

Hi All,

Could any of you please advise me on my query??

Here are my details:-
- I am currently based in India, Bangalore. 
- I am 26 years old
- I hold a commerce degree and have 4 years of work experience is Finance and Accounts (core accounting and KPO experience)
- I am currently drawing a good salary here proportionate to my qualification and experience.
- I am still single


I am having an interview in 3rd week of September for an accounts and finance position at Abu Dhabi for a MNC. 

Along with good job profile one of the other reasons for planning to move (if in case an offer is rolled out) is to save a little money.I am looking for an advise on the below:-
- What will be the decent salary for my profile and experience 
- If in case I move, I will stay single. What is the avg rent for a single bedroom house in Abu Dhabi


----------



## pamela0810

govinahally said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could any of you please advise me on my query??
> 
> Here are my details:-
> - I am currently based in India, Bangalore.
> - I am 26 years old
> - I hold a commerce degree and have 4 years of work experience is Finance and Accounts (core accounting and KPO experience)
> - I am currently drawing a good salary here proportionate to my qualification and experience.
> - I am still single
> 
> 
> I am having an interview in 3rd week of September for an accounts and finance position at Abu Dhabi for a MNC.
> 
> Along with good job profile one of the other reasons for planning to move (if in case an offer is rolled out) is to save a little money.I am looking for an advise on the below:-
> - What will be the decent salary for my profile and experience
> - If in case I move, I will stay single. What is the avg rent for a single bedroom house in Abu Dhabi


You can have a look at Dubizzle to get a better idea of what rents are like in Abu Dhaib - Dubizzle.com | Abu Dhabi Real Estate Properties | Abu Dhabi Apartments ? Job Site & Classified Sites in Abu Dhabi with Dubizzle Abu Dhabi
As for your salary expectations, it all depends on the kind of lifestyle you enjoy and the industry that you will be working in. You have mentioned that you will be holding an accounting and finance within an MNC but this position could have different pay scales for different industry types. 
A few things to keep in mind:
- Rents in Abu Dhabi are much higher than Dubai
- General cost of living is higher in Abu Dhabi than Dubai
- In order to save money and to enjoy a better social life, a lot of people commute between the 2 cities but the drive is rather strenous and I would personally recommend against it. It is better to live in Abu Dhabi if you work there even if the rents are higher.
- Unless you are getting paid at least 50% higher than your current salary, there really is no point in moving this side.
- While negotiating your offer, in addition to your basic salary please make sure they include adequate housing allowance, utility bill payments (based on your job position - managerial level and above), private medical insurance, transportation allowance (not included for all positions), 30 calendar days or 20 business days annual vacation and an annual vacation air ticket back home.
Good luck!


----------



## govinahally

*Thanks a lot for your reply*

Thanks a lot for your detailed reply!! It was very helpful in clearing a few of my queries!!!

In terms of the position, I might get into a senior accountant position (probably below manager). The nature of company is a reputed MNC assisting Oil and Gas corporations in flow technology!!

Can I ask for a salary of AED22,000 per month.
This covering my basic salary, rent, travel, utilities etc.

With this the usual facilities like 40 days leave with to and fro ticket, end of service benefit as one month salary?

How are internet, cable and phone costs?
I have heard that commuting is a big challenge. What will be the cost of a good car?

Please advise!!!!!


----------



## pamela0810

Please see comments in blue



govinahally said:


> Thanks a lot for your detailed reply!! It was very helpful in clearing a few of my queries!!!
> 
> In terms of the position, I might get into a senior accountant position (probably below manager). The nature of company is a reputed MNC assisting Oil and Gas corporations in flow technology!!
> 
> Can I ask for a salary of AED22,000 per month. - For a single person, this salary is quite sufficient to enjoy a very comfortable lifestyle out here.
> This covering my basic salary, rent, travel, utilities etc.
> 
> With this the usual facilities like 40 days leave with to and fro ticket, end of service benefit as one month salary? - Vacation days are either 30 calendar days or 20 business days, not 40 days. As for other benefits, I have mentioned that in my previous post - tickets, private medical insurance etc. The end of service benefits are different in the UAE as compared to back home. You may want to do a little bit of research on that because I don't have the exact info. However, it is not a month's salary for sure unless you resign after 5 years of service.
> How are internet, cable and phone costs? - There are 2 providers in the UAE - Etisalat and DU. Both have different packages available and you can find those details on their website. As for phone costs, it all depends on how much you use your cell phone for international calls, sms, etc.
> I have heard that commuting is a big challenge. What will be the cost of a good car? - As mentioned earlier, a lot of people who work in Abu Dhabi choose to live in Dubai and commute daily. That is a stressful drive and would definitely not advise it. A basic sedan would cost you approximately AED 1500/- a month and above if you buy one on car finance option.
> 
> Please advise!!!!!


----------



## govinahally

*Thanks for your advise!!!!!!*

Thanks a lot for your advise. I really appreciate it. 

Once my interview rounds are if an offer is extended, i shall get back to you with the exact details of my package.

I would hope you do not mind in extending help!!!

Thanks a lot


----------



## pamela0810

Happy to help.


----------



## sdh080

govinahally said:


> Thanks a lot for your detailed reply!! It was very helpful in clearing a few of my queries!!!
> 
> In terms of the position, I might get into a senior accountant position (probably below manager). The nature of company is a reputed MNC assisting Oil and Gas corporations in flow technology!!
> 
> Can I ask for a salary of AED22,000 per month.
> This covering my basic salary, rent, travel, utilities etc.
> 
> With this the usual facilities like 40 days leave with to and fro ticket, end of service benefit as one month salary?
> 
> How are internet, cable and phone costs?
> I have heard that commuting is a big challenge. What will be the cost of a good car?
> 
> Please advise!!!!!


Personally speaking, I'd be very surprised if a company would pay 22,000 a month for someone with 4 years experience in Accounting, they could quite easily get someone with 8-10 years experience or more for that sort of money.


----------



## titirangi

sdh080 said:


> Personally speaking, I'd be very surprised if a company would pay 22,000 a month for someone with 4 years experience in Accounting, they could quite easily get someone with 8-10 years experience or more for that sort of money.


I think it's an all-in package which is about right me thinks.

AD can be very boring for singles, dubai (JBR, MARINA etc) is a bazillion times better IMHO however as others have stated if you have to drive yourself every day it is nasty. Loads car pool or just hire a driver.

Good luck!


----------



## sdh080

titirangi said:


> I think it's an all-in package which is about right me thinks.
> 
> AD can be very boring for singles, dubai (JBR, MARINA etc) is a bazillion times better IMHO however as others have stated if you have to drive yourself every day it is nasty. Loads car pool or just hire a driver.
> 
> Good luck!


It might be different in Abu Dhabi but certainly in Dubai you'd struggle to get anything close to 22k all-in with 4 years experience and a degree.

The problem is that these sorts of people are ten a penny over, for 22-25k I could go out tomorrow and hire a UK qualified CA or CIMA.


----------



## govinahally

Hi,

Thanks for all your feedback, I really appreciate it. This forum is really helpful for people who would want to expat to other countries!!!!!!!!!!

Then what do you think will be the reasonable package to ask??

I would appreciate your comments!!!!


----------



## sdh080

govinahally said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for all your feedback, I really appreciate it. This forum is really helpful for people who would want to expat to other countries!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Then what do you think will be the reasonable package to ask??
> 
> I would appreciate your comments!!!!


Have they given an indicative salary range? 

Has the interview been arranged through an agency or direct with the employer?


----------



## rsinner

Well, to be fair, 22000 per month might be tough, but you never know. However, like sdh above, i am curious whether they have indicated the salary range yet


----------



## govinahally

The resume was short-listed by a consultant but the first round (tel) was conducted by company employee. Personal interview will also be taken by a team when they will be India next week.

They haven't given any salary range?


----------



## nudda

circa 15k aed per mo would sound more realistic to me (based on recent oppurtunities I have been looking at in AD)


----------



## govinahally

If it is 15k, will it be sufficient for one person to lead a comfortable life and save a little upon?

Please advise!!!


----------



## nudda

govinahally said:


> If it is 15k, will it be sufficient for one person to lead a comfortable life and save a little upon?
> 
> Please advise!!!


your question reminds me of the "how long is a piece of string" question.


----------



## pamela0810

govinahally said:


> If it is 15k, will it be sufficient for one person to lead a comfortable life and save a little upon?
> 
> Please advise!!!


Govinahally, perhaps you're getting ahead of yourself. I was under the impression that an offer of 22K had already been made and was thinking "Wow, that's a great offer for someone with just 4 years of work experience!". It's a good thing SDH080 picked up on it. 
We are happy to help, however you need to first go through all your rounds of interviews. Once they make an offer, then you can negotiate. But please do not ask for an offer of 22k a month as they might not even get back to you.
15k is sufficient for one person to live a very comfortable life and save a little. It all depends on how good you are with your finances.


----------



## rsinner

pamela0810 said:


> Govinahally, perhaps you're getting ahead of yourself. I was under the impression that an offer of 22K had already been made and was thinking "Wow, that's a great offer for someone with just 4 years of work experience!". It's a good thing SDH080 picked up on it.
> We are happy to help, however you need to first go through all your rounds of interviews. Once they make an offer, then you can negotiate. But please do not ask for an offer of 22k a month as they might not even get back to you.
> 15k is sufficient for one person to live a very comfortable life and save a little. It all depends on how good you are with your finances.


Adding to Pamela's reply, there are people who live on 4,000 Dhs a month (no they are not workers) and some find even 50K too little

If you live in Dubai, and say share a 2 bed apartment with another person:
Budget about 3K per person for housing (assuming 72K for a 2-bed rental in say Discovery Gardens or in Bur Dubai)
Budget about 100 + 100 Dhs for internet + TV (per person)
If you cook (or employ a part time cook for say 700 Dhs per month), you will spend about 1000 Dhs per person on food (depends on how much you eat out)
Utilities should be about 150 Dhs per person
Obviously, you will need to adjust the above if you live alone or if you live with more than one person, and other expenses as per your specific needs

Also, just to give you an idea, we have a Filipino accountant in our office (I mention the nationality as it matters here in Dubai) who has 3-4 years of past experience and just does normal accounting work (processing invoices, managing bank accounts, project cost reports for MIS etc) and she makes about 9000 Dhs per month.

As another data point, I have friends in Abu Dhabi who live in a company-provided accommodation and make about 9,500 Dhs on top of that and live reasonably comfortably on it (with occasional night outs, and they have a cook, and even cut price holidays in Europe and South East Asia) - they are MBAs from a top institute in India and work for a local "finance" firm. 

Again, I am not sure what your experience and skill level is when you say "accounting" but this should give you an idea. 15K should be okay for a single guy like you, but again your employer needs to make an offer too. All the best !


----------



## sdh080

Rather than me replying to a few different posts, a few points.

- Ask the recruitment consultant what the indicative range is, they aren't doing their job if they don't know.

- 22k a month would be a salary for a professionally qualified Accountant not a degree and 4 years experience.

- In the companies I've worked for, purely anecdotal evidence, similar people to yourself were earning 8-12k a month.

- The market for Accountants/Finance people is pretty damn weak from an employee point of view at the moment.


----------



## govinahally

This is really a great forum!!

Thanks a lot for that grass-root level explanation!!!!

So I now understand that if 15 K is offered it'll be more than enough for a single person to leave (even by staying alone)

Thanks for all you replies, will let you know if an offer is extended!!!

Best Regards


----------



## rsinner

govinahally said:


> This is really a great forum!!
> 
> Thanks a lot for that grass-root level explanation!!!!
> 
> So I now understand that if 15 K is offered it'll be more than enough for a single person to leave (even by staying alone)
> 
> Thanks for all you replies, will let you know if an offer is extended!!!
> 
> Best Regards


I missed out on 1-2K for transportation, unless your office is easily accessible by the Metro or a Bus service (which I have heard is quite slow)


----------



## sdh080

Any update on this one?


----------



## rsinner

sdh080 said:


> Any update on this one?


thats not important i guess. story on this board (and most other such forums globally)


----------

